# 260 gallon build



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I have a 260 gallon tank that I picked up last week from a buddy that was moving. The tank is a glasscages tank that is 4'x2'x4'. Its about halfway or a little more than halfway done. It has a half a tree stump in it's and tree fern and great stuff as the background. I had to take the tree stump out to move the tank. The tree stump weights about 100 lbs. There will be a water/stream in the setup. I can't wait to get some pics uploaded of this beast. 

Things that need to get done...
Decide on my plant selection, put the tree stump back in, add a couple more pieces of tree fern to the background, glass tops or half glass and the rest screen to allow fresh air?

The big part... what type of frogs should I add to this best?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I would really love to see this.. I am subscribed!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are the links to the first 2 pics I took. The first one is a pic of the tree stump with a regular pop can on top of it. The second pic is what I plan on putting in the enclosure.

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm256/checkerztheclown/IMAG0295_zps880fb34f.jpg

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm256/checkerztheclown/IMAG0293_zpsef19b1ff.jpg

Hope I did this right...


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

A big group of something like CV imitators would be very cool I think. Just let them breed in the tank so you can are able to see all sizes of them. I would guess in a year to a year and a half you would be able to start pulling out froglets as you saw them getting decent size.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

gthorpe2 said:


> Here are the links to the first 2 pics I took. The first one is a pic of the tree stump with a regular pop can on top of it. The second pic is what I plan on putting in the enclosure.


I don't know, I think the kid will outgrow the tank. That's gonna be an awesome tank.


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

Here ya go: 


















If you put "







" after the url (but remove the ""s) then it will display the pic instead of link it. 

I'd say more than half glass tops, something like 90% covered with 10% no-see-um mesh (mesh at the front to keep the doors from fogging up),though I've never had a tank that big so it might work differently.

That's a really nice stump, where'd ya get it? This has the beginnings of an awesome tank, I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it.


----------



## baguk (Sep 25, 2012)

Very interesting! Subscribed.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I got it from a buddy that was moving to North Carolina. He purchased the tank from glasscages and then he built a nice stand for it. 

BTW thanks for the instructions on the pics.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Personally, I would probably invest in a group of cb bastimentos or el dorado pumilio, and let them fill the tank up with babies.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Just picked up a 4 bulb T-5 fixture for the tank.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Finally!!! After the tank sitting in the garage after pick up, my wife has agreed to let me bring this tank inside so I can finish this thing up and get frogs in it. I will hopefully get some help by this weekend to bring them tank and stand in. I will post pics once its in and set up.


----------



## chacmhaal (May 17, 2012)

convince his wife or girlfriend is not the easiest part of terrarium making 
can't wait to see the buildind steps


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

My vote goes to some type of pumilio or Oophaga. I can't wait to see this done!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see this done either!

I was a tough fight but I succeeded and some frogs will have an awesome tank to live in. 

As far as some type of pumilio or Oophaga, they are expensive and I was look at a tinc in specific the boulanger.


----------



## treyco89 (May 22, 2012)

I'm with everybody else I wanna see this..I can only dream of a build this big for now lol..u should make videos of ur build to..I think ima do that with my 40 gal breeder tank


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

gthorpe2 said:


> Here are the links to the first 2 pics I took. The first one is a pic of the tree stump with a regular pop can on top of it. The second pic is what I plan on putting in the enclosure.
> 
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm256/checkerztheclown/IMAG0295_zps880fb34f.jpg
> 
> ...


I use photobucket also. They have an "embed" link... just copy that and paste it in the thread (same as someone mentioned....it will have the img already in place)

Looks cool. I hope your buddy gave you a good deal


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

gthorpe2 said:


> I can't wait to see this done either!
> 
> I was a tough fight but I succeeded and some frogs will have an awesome tank to live in.
> 
> As far as some type of pumilio or Oophaga, they are expensive and I was look at a tinc in specific the boulanger.


I love the tincs, but I would think that they wouldn't be a great candidate for your setup. With all that space, I would consider a great community frog that loves to do some climbing. Leucs, vents, other thumbs, Santa Isabels. etc... If you like the bigger frogs, then I think Leucs would be great. Personally, with that height, I'd love to fill that in with lots of broms and go with some affordable vents that could raise their own and multiply over time.

I'm still limited on what all I'm real familiar with, so I'm sure more experienced froggers may be able to make great suggestions. I'm just afraid a lot of that space would get wasted with tincs and generally the females are territorial.

-Chris


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

This will be an epic build. So in for this!


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

kitcolebay said:


> I love the tincs, but I would think that they wouldn't be a great candidate for your setup. With all that space, I would consider a great community frog that loves to do some climbing. Leucs, vents, other thumbs, Santa Isabels. etc... If you like the bigger frogs, then I think Leucs would be great. Personally, with that height, I'd love to fill that in with lots of broms and go with some affordable vents that could raise their own and multiply over time.
> 
> I'm still limited on what all I'm real familiar with, so I'm sure more experienced froggers may be able to make great suggestions. I'm just afraid a lot of that space would get wasted with tincs and generally the females are territorial.
> 
> -Chris


 That's the great thing about boulangers - they're a dwarf tinc that does well communally and utilizes all the space that's given. I've have 5 (2 male, 3 female) breeding in a 60 gallon for a couple years without issue.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

zBrinks said:


> That's the great thing about boulangers - they're a dwarf tinc that does well communally and utilizes all the space that's given. I've have 5 (2 male, 3 female) breeding in a 60 gallon for a couple years without issue.


Thanks Zach! Very cool! I learn something new on here everyday still! For example, I'm not experienced enough to hand out advice yet!  lol

-Chris


----------



## fishfreak2009 (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see this done!


----------



## intelsuit (Jul 31, 2011)

gthorpe2 said:


> Here are the links to the first 2 pics I took. The first one is a pic of the tree stump with a regular pop can on top of it. The second pic is what I plan on putting in the enclosure.
> 
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm256/checkerztheclown/IMAG0295_zps880fb34f.jpg
> 
> ...



WOW! Now that is awesome!


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Keeping everyone posted.... I will be moving the tank inside this Thursday! 

During the move I had to take the tree stump out, but I put it back in and added a couple vines. I'll take pictures once I get it in the house. Also, I'm going to add more rope vines that you can do yourself. 

Also looking at adding a waterfall feature. Any suggestions?
Stay tuned for this great build.


----------



## gthorpe2 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry I haven't updated this in a couple weeks. The tank is in its final resting place and ready for me to finish it. 

I've just been busy working on a couple other tanks for frogs coming in a few months.

Once I get everything the way I want it, I'll post pictures.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

With a viv that big you could put some seriously large broms in there!!!
If it was me, I would NOT miss out on the chance to add some genuine frog condominiums

Broms I'd add to this:
Vriesea heiroglyphica
Vriesea gigantea nova
Tillandsia violacea
Neoregelia tequila 

There are so many others


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Any new updates on the Dendro mansion?


----------



## Los3r (Feb 20, 2013)

Subbed! I wanna see this beast done


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Did this beast get done?


----------



## rioth (Apr 18, 2013)

Hope there´s an update soon!  HUGE tank!


----------

